# west point tournament results



## smbass77 (May 8, 2017)

I saw a few good size tournaments this past Saturday at West Point.  

Anyone know what tournaments they were and the results?


----------



## smbass77 (May 10, 2017)

guess no one fishing tournaments at WP


----------

